# How to change Audi TT to HID's???



## BMW M Coupe (Dec 29, 2000)

I am so confused and I need help. I've been reading the posts but I don't understand yet. I have a 2000 Audi TT with the regular headlights and I want to switch them to the bright blue ones the new TT's have. I dont know what they are called, HID/Xenon or something?? I hear the BMW "projector" whatever that is, is the same and will fit in the TT headlight?? Guys please help me out.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (silver98gtivr6)*

My guess is that you should find some used TT HID headlights and just swap 'em in.
You are right, "the bright blue ones the new TT's have" is HID/Xenon. You got it right!
And yes, there are a few projectors that (I think) are pretty much plug and play but unless someone has actually done it you just never know!!!
What you need is this:
Either a used HID/Xenon-equipped TT headlight for each side (rear end crash) OR
get one of the HID projectors that will swap right in. YOU CAN JUST LOOK ON EBAY FOR EITHER THE TT HEADLIGHT OR JUST THE TT PROJECTOR.
THEN,
get a ballast for each side (which may be included in the TT lamps you get off of ebay). These are pricey at about $120/ea.
Then you need two 4100K Osram/Philips D2S lights. These are pricey too but there are a couple reputable dealers on ebay selling one d2s envelope for about $45/ea.
Get a nice Bosche HD 30a 12v relay and wire it all up using 14 or 12 AWG wire and you are set.
Here's a pic of an auction on ebay right now for a right side Xenon TT headlight assembly for sale (this is NOT my pic and was taken from the ebay auction I will list):








It's from the following auction (and still 5 days left so the price may go up):
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1873892560 
Enjoy!!!
Let me or anybody else here know if there's anything else...
Later,

EDIT: Try the Philips lighting forum classifieds:
http://pub29.bravenet.com/classified/show.php?usernum=2463599200&cpv=1 


[Modified by nater, 2:41 PM 12-5-2002]


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (nater)*

good info nater
just thought id add a little more about what a projector is.
you already have projectors on your TT, but they are halogen. Halogen has been the standard since it replaced incondesent bulbs in the 70s. Xenon is the next step above halogen.(quite a big step too) Xenon or High Intensity Discharge(H.I.D.) light sources do not have a filament and are the same lamps you see in stadiums and large halls. The ballast that nater is talking about allows these stadium lights that take 3-6minutes to turn on turn on in under 3 seconds. HID lamps also only draw 35watts, the ballast another 7, instead of your TTs 55watt per bulb. HID also lasts the life of the car if treated right.
If you have any more questions you should look at Cullen's light FAQ section at the top of the page.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you have any more questions you should look at Cullen's light FAQ section at the top of the page.[HR][/HR]​I think that went away already.
There must be some sort of problem keeping them at the top of the page....
Anyway, it's there somewhere.
So do a search...
Maybe if you search with the word "FAQ" it will come up???
Later,


----------



## grp1969 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (silver98gtivr6)*

Hi,
I used to have a Audi A4 99 1.8T and I have installed mysef.
It's pretty easy, you can keep your stock housing and just replace the bulbs and mount the ballast (Hella).
grp1969



[Modified by grp1969, 2:03 PM 1-8-2003]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (grp1969)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hi,
We sell HID Kits, check our site: http://www.road-fashion.com/XenonK2.asp
I used to have a Audi A4 99 1.8T and I have installed mysef.
It's pretty easy, you can keep your stock housing and just replace the bulbs and mount the ballast (Hella).
grp1969
[HR][/HR]​Hey,
Not to rain on your parade but since you decided to advertise on the vortex w/o being a banner or directory advertiser I'm going to pick on you a bit regarding your website:
Cut and paste from your site (regarding K2 8000K HID's you are selling):
"HIGH EFFICIENCY CONTROL UNITS

The Xenon K2 high efficiency control units deliver you, almost instantly, more than three times the light of conventional Halogen headlamps when you activate the HID kit. "
*More than 3 times the light???? Nope!* 

"AS BRIGHT AS SUNLIGHT FOR THE BEST VISIBILITY AT NIGHT!!"
*Sunlight is not 8000K! Sunlight is closer to 5000K!!!* 

"The luminous intensity and color of the Xenon K2 HID system is truly like harnessing the brightness of the sun. You will be able to see further and wider ahead of you and also have less eye fatigue when driving at night."
*The only reason you may see further and wider is b/c of the extensive glare that the halogen reflectors will produce with these bulbs. Since the design of the reflector is not changed there should be no way to change the beam pattern of the lamp with just a bulb. Again, that is due to glare.* 

"THREE TIMES THE BRIGHTNESS AT ALMOST HALF THE POWER!!!

The 'K2' HID system uses 35 watt HID capsules which produce more than twice the lighting output of ordinary 55 watt Halogen bulbs."
*Which is it? "Three Times The Brightness" or "more than twice the lighting output"?* 

"Xenon Gallery 

Test Data Xenon K2 8000k 
Wattage (W): 35 
Candela (cd): 202,000 
Lumen (Lm): 3,200 
Temperature (K): 8000 
Irradiation Color: Bluish White 
Life expectancy: 2000 hours " 
*8000K will NOT give 3200Lumens. No way.
4100K OEM HID's give 3200Lumens while 5800 (aka 6000K) HID's are 3200Lumens. As you get higher it just so happens that you produce less lumens.* 
Sorry to pick you apart like this but coming on here and using your first post to ruin a thread isn't cool IMO. 
But since you did this in the lighting forum, where we are all here to help keep people from getting crappy HID's in their cars I couldn't resist.
For those that need to flame me for my cruelty keep in mind I am just trying to keep people from buying a crappy product.
By the way, I had a K2 setup in my car (see my mk4-looks in my sig) and the bulbs gave off a violet color, not a bluish white. Plus, the bulbs were poorly re-based.
Later,
*EDIT* : By the way, notice the glare on my MK4-looks with this kit!
I have to hand it to you, though...You seem to be selling this kit with Philips LVQ212-300 Ballasts and my K2 kit came with Panasonic ballasts with separate ignitors so this is a step in the right direction.


[Modified by nater, 6:01 PM 12-10-2002]


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (nater)*

you tell him nater!
to paraphase whoever said it...."cant we all just get quality lighting?"


----------



## robertkmagill (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (HIDGolf)*

in reply to our little seller here with a grand total of "1"







post, should i believe him/her?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (robertkmagill)*

quote:[HR][/HR]in reply to our little seller here with a grand total of "1"







post, should i believe him/her?







[HR][/HR]​I think this is one of the reasons why I decided to break down his website info and put some good info up against it.
Plus, we've all heard nothing but good things about our pals at autolamps-online.com, plus he's done some good things for me over there...so I'm going to help out in any way possible to give people an idea as to how these HID retrofit guys differ.
You always get what you pay for!!!!
The 1post guy is selling his 8000K kit for more than one of this 6000K kits.
Man, I'd never spend more money for a kit that would look more fake than any OEM kit out there!!!
Anyway, I'm stressin' out way too much over this.
Later,


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​If you want the interior black fascias without the amber relfector, drop me an email. I will sell them to you cheap. They are just sitting in my room.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (grp1969)*

HID kits that use stock housings are a horrible idea. They just create glare for oncoming drivers.
See http://lighting.mbz.org for more info on the TRUTH about how HID lights work and why this is a bad, BAD product.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (VWCabrioDM)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HID kits that use stock housings are a horrible idea. They just create glare for oncoming drivers.
See http://lighting.mbz.org for more info on the TRUTH about how HID lights work and why this is a bad, BAD product.[HR][/HR]​Where have you been?
And have you read this ENTIRE thread before posting?


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (nater)*

I've been right here. And, I read the thread. I responded to the guy's post advertising his stupid product.
What's your problem?








Forget all the stuff that's factually incorrect on the guy's site, he is selling a HID retro kit that uses stock housings. That's STILL a bad idea last time I checked.
I dunno about you but I'm damn tired of being blinded by jerks driving around with crappy headlights with ghetto-mod HIDs.



[Modified by VWCabrioDM, 4:51 PM 12-14-2002]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (VWCabrioDM)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've been right here. And, I read the thread. I responded to the guy's post advertising his stupid product.
What's your problem?








Forget all the stuff that's factually incorrect on the guy's site, he is selling a HID retro kit that uses stock housings. That's STILL a bad idea last time I checked.
I dunno about you but I'm damn tired of being blinded by jerks driving around with crappy headlights with ghetto-mod HIDs.
[Modified by VWCabrioDM, 4:51 PM 12-14-2002][HR][/HR]​Amen, bro. I agree!!!
Check out my sig and you'll understand I've been there and am damn sick and tired of it all as well.
Later dude,
BTW, I have no problem. Just asking a question and I failed to use EMOTICONS again! 
Later,


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've been right here. And, I read the thread. I responded to the guy's post advertising his stupid product.
What's your problem?








Forget all the stuff that's factually incorrect on the guy's site, he is selling a HID retro kit that uses stock housings. That's STILL a bad idea last time I checked.
I dunno about you but I'm damn tired of being blinded by jerks driving around with crappy headlights with ghetto-mod HIDs.

Amen, bro. I agree!!!
Check out my sig and you'll understand I've been there and am damn sick and tired of it all as well.
Later dude,
BTW, I have no problem. Just asking a question and I failed to use EMOTICONS again! 
Later,[HR][/HR]​Ah. Well now I feel like an ass.
Another internet miscommunication.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (VWCabrioDM)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ah. Well now I feel like an ass.
Another internet miscommunication.







[HR][/HR]​dude. no problem man. I never use those thingys at the bottom there but I should start. I type responses real quick then hit the submit button before I even think about it.
Later!


----------



## irsa (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (nater)*

Two BIG problems about retrofitting HID into cars that were not built with them is:
1: Leveling/aiming. These things are so bright that correct aiming in vital. Thus they MUST be fitted with automatic leveling to compensate for the vehicle load. Besides which all lights should be aim properly anyway.
2: Cleaning of lens. The reason why factory fit HID cars have headlight wash is that even dust particles, dead bugs etc can upset the carefully designed lens/reflector optics causeing severe glare. 
To do it properly is a lot harder then simply throwing in a HID kit.
BUT, if you use proper lights, aim them lower then normal to reduce glare when loaded and clean the lights then you should be ok.


----------



## grp1969 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (nater)*

Hey Nader,
I have spoke to VW Vortex regarding the banner, soon we will have ours here.
We are not trying to ruin any thread...just showing there are options out there like our K2 kit. NOW we know that's no allowed. 
By the way, our customers are very happy with the product. 

Regards.


----------



## grp1969 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (nater)*

It looks like your kit is 6000k 
K2 8000k has Hella/Phillips Ballast.
Panasonic Ballast comes with the 6000k Crystal White (Purple) Kit


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (grp1969)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Nader,
I have spoke to VW Vortex regarding the banner, soon we will have ours here.
We are not trying to ruin any thread...just showing there are options out there like our K2 kit. NOW we know that's no allowed. 
By the way, our customers are very happy with the product. 
Regards.
[HR][/HR]​Hey,
It's NATER, not NADER. This is a nickname for NATE.
K2 is not a good option for HID. I'll say this over and over again.
The info I posted above regarding your website (see way up top, guys) is what it is...
Your website contains some misleading information. Whether you are a banner advertiser or not this doesn't mean you have a good product.
In this day and age of HID retrofits there are a million different products. Half of them are sold to people that are doing it for the first time. These people don't know a good kit from a bad kit.
I'm not saing your kit is bad-but there are plenty better kits out there (from what I read on your website).
Plus, I've got some info on those K2 kits. I made the mistake of buying one as MY first retrofit kit. As you can tell by my sig I've been there, done that. Don't want to go there again. 
I will never suggest to anybody here on the lighting forum to get a K2 kit as long as it contains Korean made bulbs. 
Now, my guess is you've got Philips ballasts-maybe not. THis is a step in the right direction...but how about going with Philips/Osram based bulbs?
As long as I'm on the lighting forum and I see people plugging Korean-made bulbs in their kits I'll post on that thread advising against it.
The only reason I would do that is I don't want anybody going thru the crap I had to go thru.
My first kit had panasonic ballasts (which were ok) and korean (K2 kit) bulbs.
It came with no wiring harness, no relays, nothing...
The first bulb blew after 2 mos. After I replaced it (for over 100bucks) both of them started to "flicker". This may have been caused by the ballasts or the bulbs.
It doesn't matter. It was K2. They are renowned as being on the lower end of the HID retrofit quality scale. Get on to any of the technical lighting forums (people that are really nutty about HID's) and you'll know that you are selling a sub-par product.
So, I am only on here trying to help people the best I can and would hate it if they had to go thru what I've gone thru.
I figure I've spent over $2000 on my lights just to do what many others could have done in a matter of under a grand. I wish that somebody could have done a good job of informing me a bit better than I was-of course that's my fault b/c I didn't ask. I trusted someone who sold me a K2 kit.
By the way, the company that sold the kit to me IS A BANNER ADVERTISER NOW (wasn't then).
So, the fact that you will be a banner advertiser doesn't mean a whole bunch.
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (grp1969)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It looks like your kit is 6000k 
K2 8000k has Hella/Phillips Ballast.
Panasonic Ballast comes with the 6000k Crystal White (Purple) Kit [HR][/HR]​My current kit (which isn't a kit-it's OEM Bimmer HID projectors with D2S) is 4100K.
See below:








My other kit (in the MK4-looks) was a K2 Kit and was horrible.
That color is not 6000K, trust me. This is a violet color. 
Some of the other guys will post up regarding their MK4's with 6000K hid and you'll see it's more blue than violet.
Later,


----------



## grp1969 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (nater)*

NATER,
All K2 bulbs are made in Japan, either for 6000k or 8000k Kits.
If you had a bad experience with your kit it, we are sorry to hear that, but we sell 60 / 80 kits per month and we have very happy customers...when we park side by side two cars, one with 6000k and one with 8000k, most of the people that we ask say the 8k is brighter and like better the color... so that's why we offer both 6k and 8k...so people can choose...
Regards,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (grp1969)*

quote:[HR][/HR]NATER,
All K2 bulbs are made in Japan, either for 6000k or 8000k Kits.
If you had a bad experience with your kit it, we are sorry to hear that, but we sell 60 / 80 kits per month and we have very happy customers...when we park side by side two cars, one with 6000k and one with 8000k, most of the people that we ask say the 8k is brighter and like better the color... so that's why we offer both 6k and 8k...so people can choose...
Regards,[HR][/HR]​I'm sorry. I said the bulbs were made in Korea. I knew they were made in Asia somewhere. I certainly knew they weren't made in Achten, Germany!!!
I'm not knocking the fact that you offer 2 different kits. I'm not saying that people are complaining about your kits.
But there IS A REASON why K2 kits are much cheaper than philips-based kits.
The bulbs are not made in factories renowned for their QC like Philips or Osram/Sylvania.
They have had numerous failures that I've been told about (including my own) and it's just not worth the extra money saved to get one.
Just knowing that these bulbs are made in Japan means they ARE NOT OEM parts (like the PHilips/Osrams are). 
The afforementioned bulbs are made to last the life of the car (or thru the warranty).
Salt mixtures can vary from batch to batch with these HID bulbs which can cause shortness of life and color variations.
This is all I'm saying...
You'll continue to sell more and more kits-which is good.
But for the hard core guys (like me and a few others here) we know the difference-maybe even more than you do!!!
Later,


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]But for the hard core guys (like me and a few others here) we know the difference-maybe even more than you do!!!
[HR][/HR]​Word up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grp1969 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (nater)*

Now I think we will agree....
If you really want the best option for your car, than get the whole OEM HID when you buy your car....if you are not buying a brand new...then you have the option (when available) to install the OEM system...housing, leveling, ballast, bulbs..(what else?).. but that costs a lot more....that's when conversion kits become a solution...right? 
regards,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: How to change Audi TT to HID's??? (grp1969)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Now I think we will agree....
If you really want the best option for your car, than get the whole OEM HID when you buy your car....if you are not buying a brand new...then you have the option (when available) to install the OEM system...housing, leveling, ballast, bulbs..(what else?).. but that costs a lot more....that's when conversion kits become a solution...right? 
regards,
[HR][/HR]​Absolutely.
What comes with your kits? Hardware, warranty, etc...???
Later,


----------

